# widget for tiger: HELP!



## fastmanPro (May 27, 2009)

Hi,

I'm developing a widget for both leopard and tiger dashboards. I'm using Dashcode. I noticed that using a CSS with webkit like "-webkit-border-top-left-radius: 12px 12px;" doesn't work in tiger. I already updated safari to the most recent version but it remains not working, i.e., the div remains a perfect rectangular shape without round corners. How can I solve this problem ? Do I have to update something else related with tiger' dashboard ??

Thanks!!!


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks like you should use jQuery for the task: http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/03/os-x-dashboard-widgets-with-jquery/


----------

